# Davay nu!



## JONO.

Does this sound unnatural at all to you? I use 'Nu' after Davay as an intensifier. I don't know if Russians do the same. 
Does this variant seem awkward as opposed to saying, "Nu davay!" 

I seem to use "nu" at the end of an imperative. 

Idi nu!
Igray nu! 
Prodolzhay nu! 

Does this by any chance sound weird or unnatural in your ears? 

Thanks!


----------



## ahvalj

Russians can use this occasionally for very emphatic purposes, but otherwise such constructions are not infrequent in speech of people of eastern origin — those from the Caucasus or from the Middle East. I suppose it's a calque of some constructions widespread in this region.


----------



## Saluton

I agree with ahvalj. Note that *ну* often implies slight annoyance, whether it is placed before or after the verb, and that you should add a comma before *ну* if you place it after the verb: *Иди, ну! Играй, ну!*


----------



## Rosett

"Ну!" - клич извозчика, погонщика осла к началу движения животного. Отсюда - переносное значение в отношении человека.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> "Ну!" - клич извозчика, погонщика осла к началу движения животного. Отсюда - переносное значение в отношении человека.


?


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> ?


 Носит оскорбительный оттенок во многих случаях.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> "Ну!" - клич извозчика, погонщика осла к началу движения животного. Отсюда - переносное значение в отношении человека.


Лихая этимология.


----------



## Rosett

Почему этимология? Звучит одинаково и воспринимается однозначно, как побудительный сигнал к началу движения.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Почему этимология? Звучит одинаково и воспринимается однозначно, как побудительный сигнал к началу движения.


«Хоботов, это не серьёзно» ©


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> «Хоботов, это не серьёзно» ©


Я вас не понимаю.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Я вас не понимаю.


«Ну, а ты?», «ну, вот» — где там осёл?


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> «Ну, а ты?», «ну, вот» — где там осёл?


Даны примеры:
"Иди, ну!"
"Играй, ну!"
"Продолжай, ну!"

А не:
"Ну, иди!"
"Ну, играй!"
"Ну, продолжай!"

"Ну" в них разное.


----------



## ahvalj

Rosett said:


> Даны примеры:
> "Иди, ну!"
> "Играй, ну!"
> "Продолжай, ну!"
> 
> А не:
> "Ну, иди!"
> "Ну, играй!"
> "Ну, продолжай!"
> 
> "Ну" в них разное.


Нет ли здесь расизма?


----------



## Rosett

ahvalj said:


> Нет ли здесь расизма?


Расизма здесь нет.
Есть различная семантика.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> "Ну!" - клич извозчика, погонщика осла к началу движения животного. Отсюда - переносное значение в отношении человека.


На самом деле, наоборот (см. Черных).


----------



## Saluton

cyanista, сотрите уже весь этот оффтоп, пожалуйста!


----------



## morzh

Whenever you know who joins a discussion it becomes unmanageable. Somehow I think, it is not against the rules.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> На самом деле, наоборот (см. Черных).


У Черных, несмотря на детальную статью, не различается употребление "Ну, давай!" и "Давай, ну!" 

Этимология в данном случае не столь важна, так как все эти формы употребления существуют одновременно наряду друг с другом.
"Давай, ну!" звучит презрительно. Относится к тому, кто не понимает или не внимает, что ему говорят, будь то животное или человек. 

Здесь упоминались восточные и кавказские народы, в речи которых "Иди, ну!" можно услышать часто. Возможно, что на Востоке и Кавказе это звучит обыденно - я не могу судить. Но для российского уха смысловая окраска негативна.


----------



## morzh

JONO. said:


> Idi nu!
> Igray nu!
> Prodolzhay nu!
> 
> Does this by any chance sound weird or unnatural in your ears?
> 
> Thanks!


OK, I can see people got distracted by you know who.

It is simple: "Ну" at the end usually expresses impatience. No negative feeling, or anything like this in itself - just impatience alone.
It is equal to "c'mon!"

Examples:
- Here's you Christmas present. (Unwrapping slowly) - Вот твой Новогодний подарок.
- C'mon! Can't wait!! - Давай, ну! Невтерпёж уже!

Играй, ну! - C'mon, start paying already!
Продолжай, ну! - C'mon, will you continue already?

Sounds very natural. Where it is warranted.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> Sounds very natural. Where it is warranted.


Звучит это, по меньшей мере, грубо, хотя и естественно. Воспитанный человек позволить себе такой тон может ни при каких обстоятельствах.


----------



## morzh

Rosett said:


> Звучит это, по меньшей мере, грубо, хотя и естественно. Воспитанный человек позволить себе такой тон может ни при каких обстоятельствах.



Это ничего, что я в Вашем виртуальном присутствии сижу?


----------



## A.O.T.

morzh said:


> *Играй*, ну! - C'mon, start *paying* already!


Тут не *играй*, а *плати *​получается! You omitted a letter "l" between the letters "p" & "a".


----------



## morzh

A.O.T. said:


> Тут не *играй*, а *плати *​получается! You omitted a letter "l" between the letters "p" & "a".



Yes I did, didn't I.....but that's even better.  (picturing myself with a gun in one hand, and a baseball bat in another).


----------

